# Stairs Build Cost



## helpless handyman (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi, I am wondering what would a ball park figure be for a pair of stairs built out of oak? There will be 14 steps. Thanks to all.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

helpless handyman said:


> Hi, I am wondering what would a ball park figure be for a pair of stairs built out of oak? There will be 14 steps. Thanks to all.


Hi,

I have some questions:

Is this a straight run? 
also, you mentioned .. 'pair of stairs'...what do you mean? 2 flights? a landing?

Does that include a railing, ballusters? If so, what style?

Thanks-


----------



## helpless handyman (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks Alantic West, you are always there for the rescue. I meant stairs, straight run, from first floor to 2nd floor bedrooms. No balausters or railings, I can handle that. The stringers cut out, risers and steps all in Oak? Also what's the name for the moulding trim that wood go around the stairs on the upper floor, right around the landing openning, so that the wood floor could be butted to? Thanks again.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

helpless handyman said:


> Also what's the name for the moulding trim that wood go around the stairs on the upper floor, right around the landing openning, so that the wood floor could be butted to? Thanks again.


Skirt board?


----------



## helpless handyman (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi guys, I am still waiting on a quote for a set of stairs? Thanks guys.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

helpless handyman said:


> Hi guys, I am still waiting on a quote for a set of stairs? Thanks guys.


As soon as we take care of the quotes for our 'paying' customers...we'll try and get back to you....:wink: 


:laughing:


----------



## helpless handyman (Jul 6, 2006)

That's cool with me:thumbsup: Just wondering a ball park figure, since your in the Bizzzzz. Thanks


----------



## MillerClemsonHD (Feb 16, 2007)

as info I just built a really simple set of stairs from my basement to my first level and the cost of materials was about $250. So if you are going with nicer treads etc than what I used Im sure it would be more. I can't really help you on labor because we did it ourselves. We had all the wood cut and the stairs built in 2-3hrs


----------



## helpless handyman (Jul 6, 2006)

*Hey Alantic West, I put the check in the mail last week. I have no control over the Postal System*:laughing:


----------



## helpless handyman (Jul 6, 2006)

MillerClemsonHD said:


> as info I just built a really simple set of stairs from my basement to my first level and the cost of materials was about $250. So if you are going with nicer treads etc than what I used Im sure it would be more. I can't really help you on labor because we did it ourselves. We had all the wood cut and the stairs built in 2-3hrs


***Can you post a picture?*


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Hard to say on this one....Do you want it installed, stained and varnished after installation, etc..?

Simple installation may be about $800.00 ? More if there are additional details involved...

but, honestly, it is basically impossible to give any kind of a price 'online' that is close to accurate, as all projects need to be viewed onsite, in order to get a proper idea of how much is really involved.


----------



## helpless handyman (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks Alantic West, I got a quote on $1,400.00. Basicly $100.00 a riser, and that's not stained or finished. Just all oak, and it seems alot to me.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

helpless handyman said:


> Thanks Alantic West, I got a quote on $1,400.00. Basicly $100.00 a riser, and that's not stained or finished. Just all oak, and it seems alot to me.


Sorry to say:
Actually Handy, the first conversation that I had with a fellow GC about your question....the discussion started at $100.00 a tread/riser...


----------



## helpless handyman (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks, I guess I am changing fields, going into making stairs,lol:laughing:


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

helpless handyman said:


> Thanks, I guess I am changing fields, going into making stairs,lol:laughing:


Sorry, ...

...But it realistically falls under the region of 'finish carpentry'....and finished carpentry (and the materials involved/used in it) does not come cheap....


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Additionally, you are talking about the costs of the oak and the refinishing process (staining, sanding, varnishing -costs) that goes with the woodwork...


----------



## helpless handyman (Jul 6, 2006)

Alantic, the quote I got was just for the stairs, so there is no sanding because there is no staining, or varnishing, thats extra. Thanks so much


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Good luck...on the project.


----------



## crecore (Nov 2, 2005)

Having built one set of oak stairs myself I was thinking in the neighborhood of $1600 before I saw the $1400 quote, so I dont think that's far off. If you get a real cheap quote for a job like that than that's the quality of work you'll get... cheap. crooked, gappy, queaky stairs. My house has three balconies, one curved plus the stairs... I got a quote for over $8k material and labor and I did it for less than $2k material but it was a LOOOONG weekend...like 40 hours work in three days not including all of the staining and poly that my wife did.


----------



## helpless handyman (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks crecore, and everyone on the forum, that helpled me with this!:thumbsup:


----------

